# Dateien löschen nach Dateigröße



## FreiWild (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo, ich wollte Dateien löschen, welche eine bestimmte größe haben.

Das habe ich mit 

```
rm | find /test -size 5k
```
probiert. Das war aber offensichtlich nicht der Richtige weg.
Wie muss ich die Syntax richtig stellen, damit es funktioniert?


Danke Olli


----------



## Sinac (12. Januar 2007)

Afaik geht das nicht direkt, müsstest dir wohl ein Skript bauen.


----------



## FreiWild (12. Januar 2007)

also wenn ich das richtig sehe, muss ich ne schleife bauen, welche die verzeichnisse durchstöbert jede datei prüft und dann entscheidet true|false und den datei namen mit einer variable hinter das "rm" einsetzt. richtig?

Wie könnte sowas aussehen?


----------



## Sinac (12. Januar 2007)

So ungefähr könnte man das machen, vielleicht ist dieser Link als Ansatz hilfreich:
http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=21913


----------



## Helmut Klein (12. Januar 2007)

Probier's mal hiermit:


```
$ for i in `find /test -maxdepth 1 -size 5k -type f`; do rm $i; done
```

_maxdepth_ sorgt dafür, dass nur im angegebenen Verzeichnis gesucht wird, und nicht tiefer.
_type f_ sorgt dafür, dass nur Dateien gesucht werden (keine Verzeichnisse u.s.w., siehe manpage).

Ich gebe keine Funktionsgarantie und hafte nicht für unerwünschte Folgen.


----------

